# Habistat dimming stat faulty? Help!?



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

My old stat on my boas tank was playing up so went out straight away and borght a new habistat dimming thermostat, sorted the probe and plugged it in and the light came on so I thought brilliant! With a few hours of onsavation the light hasn't gone off? All my other stats and this stats own instructions say light on while heat is on basically, but it's on all the time and the dial on the stat has relatively no adjustment compaired to what the dial indercates it's powering an 150w ceramic in guard with min 3cm clearance on sides and tonnes of bottom clearance! And it's in a 4x2x2 wooden viv!
Do you think it's a faulty unit? Or am I making a fuss of nothing because iv never had a dimming stat before? 
Thanks very much
Josh


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

red or green light? i've not got any in sight at the minute but i think green is power on and red is heat on.

and the all important one.. is it heating up?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Green light? Only ever seen a red light! It's heating up but it does vairy abit more than I'd like! That's why I'm questioning on here not back at the shop! Lol are both lights from the same lense and is yours a habistat? 
Josh


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got a microclimate and (i think) a habistat upstairs. I know one has a green light on and one has a red light that goes on and off but i can't remember which is which. It's one of those things that you realise you don't take any notice off, until you think about it.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol I know the feeling well next time you at the habistat on can you check if its a dimming or pulse ect and just drop me a line so I'm not uber paranoid mine is faulty! Anyone's els input would be great aswell!
Cheers 
Josh


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, 

habistat dimmers have only a red light. Basically the light should dim in accordance with the heat being output. So if its running at full power the light will be very bright, once its upto temperature it will be putting out a steady lower wattage and the light should shine dimmer to show this. 

To test this try turning the temp right up, the light should brighten, and turn it slowly downwards and the light should dim. If its just on full all the time it could be that the probe is poorly positioned, the stat could be faulty, the ceramic may be faulty or not a high enough wattage.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes that helps a lot thanks Dave! I will test it when I get home from work 2ngt! The probe is placed the same position as iv allways had probes and all the other stats work fine! Unless because its a dimmer it needs to be in a different place maby? It's a 150w ceramic in a 4x2x2 viv and ceramic and wiring is fine I checked last night 
Thanks Dave!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

JPalmer said:


> Yes that helps a lot thanks Dave! I will test it when I get home from work 2ngt! The probe is placed the same position as iv allways had probes and all the other stats work fine! Unless because its a dimmer it needs to be in a different place maby? It's a 150w ceramic in a 4x2x2 viv and ceramic and wiring is fine I checked last night
> Thanks Dave!


Otherwise if you call Habistat you will find they will help you over the phone re your problem.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Yer the light is just on all the time tbh it is keeping it at the right temp for the boa just there's no adjustment or anything! Would you take it back or because its keeping the temps Right ATM just run with it but keep a close eye?
Th and for all the responses!
Josh


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

JPalmer said:


> Yer the light is just on all the time tbh it is keeping it at the right temp for the boa just there's no adjustment or anything! Would you take it back or because its keeping the temps Right ATM just run with it but keep a close eye?
> Th and for all the responses!
> Josh


Put the probe closer to the heater, if it starts dimming more after a few mins it's fine, if not its nackered. They don't really adjust in the way other stats do, just maintain a steady flow of power, so if 50Wis enough power to keep the temps steady, they give 50W constantly, if the requirement changes, e.g. the room warms up and 25W is enough then they'll send out a constant 25W. Can be confusing if you'#re used to pulse stats and on/off stats, as they let you know they're working properly, wherreas the dimmer just gives you a red light! If the temps are good i'd guess it's working ok though.

Dave


----------

